# Boston-Milford seminar



## Andrew Evans (May 13, 2004)

Hi Folks,

I enjoyed seeing the various opinions on Karazenpo/Kempo/Kenpo by instructors in the Boston area that I respect very much. (That "Who is Fred Villari?" thread is especially interesting.) 

However, seeing techniques and theories in words don't cut it for most people. Since the butt kicking librarian (that's me) will be in town for a conference, I was thinking maybe we should have a seminar where Kenpo Joe Rebello, Professor Joe Shuras, Mr. Matt Barnes, and myself can show some of our stuff.

July 9th is the best time for me, as my conference is on July 10-14. I was thinking we can charge $20 per person to help cover expenses like floor space, meals, and a one night stay in the hotel room for out-of-town seminar instructors like myself (yeah Dorothy isn't in Kansas anymore). Since Prof Joe is the highest ranking among us and has the most experience, I recommend that the seminar is held at his Milford or Blackstone location as a sign of respect.

Keep in mind this is NOT a competition- merely a little event done in the name of brotherhood. We all came from different backgrounds and I would like to share some of my Chinese Kempo and also show the direction where it is headed. Plus I would like to see what others bring to the table. Okay, I'll admit it... I want to see the three instructors I mentioned above and can't think of an easier way to do it during the short time I'm in the area. 

I believe the event, if folks are interested, would be a great time for all those who attend. 

What do you think?

Respectfully,
Andrew Evans from the Land of Oz


----------



## Karazenpo (May 14, 2004)

I'm in Andrew. Set it up and see if it flies. We can use my Milford school, it's just minutes off 495, Route 9 and the Mass Pike. We're also 32 miles form Boston.  From Boston, you can take the Mass Pike to 495 South.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 14, 2004)

Keep me informed an keep this thread alive with new updates so those in the area can plan on being there.  
I for one want to come down and watch (that  is I have that weekend of from work)


----------



## Andrew Evans (May 14, 2004)

tshadowchaser,

I notice that you are a longtime practitioner of the FMA and hope to meet you, as I also love the FMA (Modern Arnis).


----------



## Andrew Evans (May 15, 2004)

Prof Joe,

I ready to bring it on! 

I also realize that folks in your neck of the woods don't know me very well. Along with a 4th degree in Chinese Kempo from Prof Walter Godin's lineage, I have black belts in Kajukenbo, Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu, and Modern Arnis. I have also trained with some of the best knife combatives instructors of our time. 

So folks should bring a couple of sticks and training blades with them. 

Thanks,
Andrew 

p.s. For promotional purposes I can go with Chief Instructor Andrew Evans. I try to avoid using any of my titles and dont mean any disrespect to those who awarded them to me.  I am and will always be a student of the arts.


----------



## Les (May 18, 2004)

if you're in the Boston area you might want to contact Doreen Cogliandro. She's in Revere.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 18, 2004)

I hope this event happens on a weekend  that I have off from work.
 I look forward to meeting eveyone who goes to the event.  Meeting people who are on MT is always a pleasure.
 Learning from others about the arts is a good way to expand my knowledge, and it often gives me new insite as to how a situation can be overcome.
 As to binging a practice knive , I'll have to buy one by that time.


----------



## Matt (May 18, 2004)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> 
> I enjoyed seeing the various opinions on Karazenpo/Kempo/Kenpo by instructors in the Boston area that I respect very much. (That "Who is Fred Villari?" thread is especially interesting.)
> 
> ...



I'm in. I've been dying to see the old school stuff from your lineage. It would be nice to see Prof. Shuras again, and Mr. Rebelo is always a fountain of information. Keep the updates coming.

Matt Barnes

(From the land of Cod.)


----------



## Karazenpo (May 19, 2004)

Sounds great, I'm going to see if I can get a good friend of mine, one of Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu's 9th dans as a special guest to teach a segment. If not, I can go over the original Karazenpo forms that Sijo Gascon taught over four decades ago! I can also do a segment of gun disarming techniques that I teach to both civillian and police personnel. Here's another idea, we can have it just outside of Milford (Millville) on 4 1/2 acres, inground pool, barbacue, etc. We can meet at the Milford school and then head out to Millville. This way you can bring family members and guests. I'll just need a head count. The entrance fee that Andrew suggested can all go into the barbacue! What do you think?


----------



## KENPOJOE (May 19, 2004)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> 
> I enjoyed seeing the various opinions on Karazenpo/Kempo/Kenpo by instructors in the Boston area that I respect very much. (That "Who is Fred Villari?" thread is especially interesting.)
> 
> ...



Hi Folks!
I was contacted by Mr. Evans regarding teaching at his event and I believe i can attend and instruct! I'll probably be taking the redeye out of providence after the event for another event down south [i'm so popular! LOL!!!] I'll make a point of bringing some of the "kenpo history" paperwork and pics and teaching Ed Parker's American kenpo,Chinese-Hawaiian Chuan Fa-Kempo and other arts as well upon request. 
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## KENPOJOE (May 19, 2004)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> tshadowchaser,
> 
> I notice that you are a longtime practitioner of the FMA and hope to meet you, as I also love the FMA (Modern Arnis).



Dear Andrew,
I've studied Modern Arnis from Prof. Presas since 1985,as well as Arnis Lanada and Arnis Abanico Lapunti with Rene' Navaro, as well as worked out with JC Cabiero in Serrada Escrima,Kali with Guro Dan Inosanto,and many other FMA such as Largo Mano and Pekitti Tirsa. So we can definitely have some fun with the FMA! I'll make a point of bringing a "Bag of tricks"!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## KENPOJOE (May 19, 2004)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> 
> I was thinking maybe we should have a seminar where Kenpo Joe Rebello, Professor Joe Shuras, Mr. Matt Barnes, and myself can show some of our stuff.
> 
> ...



Dear Andrew,
BTW, my last name is spelled "RebeLo" with one "L".
"my family is too poor to afford 2 "L"s!"
"I'm a rebel, add an "O"!"
"on the "L"s,it's 1 not 2,not 2, but 1!!"

Gee, can you tell that happens alot?? LOL!
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## KempoSpirit (May 20, 2004)

Hi fellow karateka's,
Would this potential gathering be open to general kempoists or certain schools?
Sounds like it would be interesting to meet new people and experience more historical lineages.
Is there a firm date yet? If not, how about a Sunday for those of us who might work at their school all day on Saturday's. My two cents.
Thanks in advance.
Sensei Jeff Davis


----------



## Karazenpo (May 21, 2004)

KempoSpirit said:
			
		

> Hi fellow karateka's,
> Would this potential gathering be open to general kempoists or certain schools?
> Sounds like it would be interesting to meet new people and experience more historical lineages.
> Is there a firm date yet? If not, how about a Sunday for those of us who might work at their school all day on Saturday's. My two cents.
> ...



Hello Sensei Jeff, this all started a while ago when Andrew had told me he was coming out to Boston this summer and wanted to drop by and say hello. I was going to show him around and introduce him to some people. Andrew got the idea of putting on a seminar to exchange information. We have since talked many times by phone. What this has evolved into is a simple, comfortable, relaxed summer get-together. Absolutely open to anyone who would like to come. I want it nice and informal so everyone can get to know each other, exchange information by volunteering to put on a block, let's say morning into, maybe mid-afternoon or so and then kick back by the pool for some food and 'drink', shoot the sh_t and have a good old time. In other words, no formal registering or set times to put on your block. Everyone shows up, the teaching is free, the modest fee soley goes into the barbacue. The date is based upon Andrew's schedule since this was originally his idea, so you would have to run it past him for a final date. However, if the interest is there, I would consider making it a weekend out of it, let's say Saturday and Sunday but obviously I'd have to know a head of time. Again, kids and guests are welcome as long as we have a fairly accurate head count for the 'pool party'. There are several nice, clean but cheap hotels near by for those who may wish to stay over. Anyone interested may send me a private e-mail at jshuras@hotmail.com with a phone number that you may be reached  at and we can make the arrangements. Thanks. "Joe"


----------



## Andrew Evans (May 21, 2004)

I think the event should start on Saturday morning, July 10 and end sometime in the afternoon. My schedule doesn't allow for me staying too late on Sunday. I would prefer that it is a one-day event. I'm selfish and don't want to miss anyone who would postphone coming till Sunday.

Since the price is so inexpensive, schools that are interested have the option to take the day off and invite their students (that's what I'm doing and I believe at least one of my students will be coming all the way from Kansas). I've seen seminars go for ten times what we are charging. Heck, Prof Joe even talked about feeding folks. What a bargain!!! Those who can't make it early can still train with us in the afternoon, and still eat, drink and be merry.

Everyones invited but I prefer to focus on the four initial presenters that I mentioned above and the 9th Dan that Prof Joe mentioned, as we all represent a particular branch of Gascon/Godin's material. Yeah, we're all on the same path but we just get there differently- the man from Kansas is obviously on the yellow brick road.      (Don't worry I have more Wizard of Oz jokes!)

As a member of Prof Walter Godin's lineage and instructor of Godin's Chinese Kempo, I believe I can share some of his material that not many in the New England area may have seen (he charged a lot of material after leaving the mainland). Previously, I mentioned I have a 4th degree in his system and someone pointed out to me privately that I have higher rank in other systems. I'm proud of those but the rank from Godin's Chinese Kempo is frozen in time. Only a few can promote me in that lineage and only fewer that I would accept it from. It is with PRIDE that I wear that belt. 

Mahalo,
Andrew


----------



## Andrew Evans (May 24, 2004)

Although nobody mentioned a conflict to me in regards to the Boston-Milford Seminar, I want to point out that Kajukenbo will be holding its annual event in Las Vegas for Sijo Adriano Emperado. Unfortunately, my job requires me to be in Massachusetts (gotta feed my family) for meetings/programs and setting up during that same time. I may be blessed enough to find time to be in Milford for a few hours but if I was able to, I would be in Las Vegas instead. 

I and the other presenters mean no disrespect by scheduling this event at the same time.

I hope that the Boston-Milford Seminar in no way, shape or form deters anyone from going to Las Vegas. Although one will see a variety of good material, it will pale in comparision to that represented in Las Vegas. If anyone in the area was planning to go to Las Vegas but can't for financial reasons, please private message me so that I can ask Prof Joe to set aside a portion of the funds to help defer your expenses. 

For reference: 

Sijo Adriano D. Emperado's
Annual K.S.D.I. Open
Martial Arts Tournament & Seminar

July 9-10, 2004 in Las Vegas, Nevada
at the Tropicana Resort & Casino.

Respectfully,
Andrew, KSDI #888


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 6, 2004)

So, any up dates on this gatheing at Milford?
 Is it still to held on July 10th?


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 8, 2004)

Yes! We're just in the process of working out the details. -Andrew


----------



## Karazenpo (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm sorry to disappoiont Andrew and others who planned to attend but I will not be able to sponser the seminar we were planning for July. My mother is sheduled for surgery next week and I have taken time off from my cop job to be there with my father and to aid in her rehabilitation. It's not a life threatening situation but she has always been there for me and now it's my turn to be there for her and my Dad. I would not have the time nor would I be mentally focused enough for such a gathering. I would have posted earlier but this is something she had kept putting off but now it's scheduled. However, Kathy and I still have our annual Summer Camp scheduled for the second week of August, Monday thru Friday with a tournament, pool party and barbacue on Saturday and an awards night and banquet on Sunday at New England Steak & Seafood in Mendon, Ma. All are invited, just let us know. Again, I apologize for an inconvienence. Thank you and God bless, Joe & Kathy


----------



## Karazenpo (Jun 24, 2004)

Brother Andrew, this does not apply to us getting together on your visit to Boston in July. Sincerely, Joe


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 24, 2004)

Our best wishes to your mother. Hope all goes well with no complications. If you need anything let us know
Sheldon


----------



## Karazenpo (Jun 24, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Our best wishes to your mother. Hope all goes well with no complications. If you need anything let us know
> Sheldon



Thank you very much, Sheldon. Your kind words are appreciated. Joe


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 24, 2004)

Brother Joe,

I totally understand and respect your decision to cancel. Every good martial artist knows that family comes first. Also, I felt a little awkward having an event at the same time of KSDI's annual event (no disrespect to my Kajukenbo brothers) and thought about postphoning it. 

Respectfully,
Andrew


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jul 7, 2004)

Brother Joe,

Due to some changes in my work schedule, I'll be in Vegas. Not only will I be paying my respects to Sijo Emperado on his birthday, but I'll also be helping out a relative in trouble.

I'll be in Boston on this Sunday. Although my work is pretty hectic, I hope to see you on Tuesday evening and/or Thursday. Feel free to call me on my cell phone.

Take care,
Andrew


----------

